# Chicagoland Orchid Featival.



## jblanford (Sep 14, 2009)

WOW, that was a fast year, here it is time for another great orchid weekend, I sure hope some of you slippertalker's can make it, it's always a awesome orchid event, lots of Paphs, Phrags, good food, good people, good times, and great bargains. Hope to see you there..... Jim. OK Let's make that Festival.
www.chicagolandorchidfestival.com


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2009)

What's a featival!? oke:


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 14, 2009)

It's when your feat (sic) wear out from trying to visit all the greenhouses in one day, Eric!:evil:


----------



## rdhed (Sep 14, 2009)

It's when your feat (sic) wear out from trying to visit all the greenhouses in one day, Eric!

Touche' Tom!

--Allen--


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 14, 2009)

Actually, it is quite a feat to get to all the orchid houses and really take the time to see everything in all of them! Is is a fun feat, though.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 14, 2009)

NYEric said:


> What's a featival!? oke:


:wink: You'll find out, you're coming aren't you?


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 16, 2009)

It will be a fete to behold:wink:


----------



## jblanford (Sep 4, 2010)

*Chicagoland Orchid Festival.*

Here we go again.


jblanford said:


> WOW, that was a fast year, here it is time for another great orchid weekend, I sure hope some of you slippertalker's can make it, it's always a awesome orchid event, lots of Paphs, Phrags, good food, good people, good times, and great bargains. Hope to see you there..... Jim. www.chicagolandorchidfestival.com


...... Jim.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 4, 2010)

Aaaaaaah!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2010)

Anyone here going?


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 8, 2010)

Hmmm ..... gee .... not sure - it's a little far for me! 
I'll hit Oak Hill & Hausermann's but the other places are kinda out there & the times I made the trip I really didn't find anything of interest to me, so I"ll have to see what the work schedule looks like & go from there.


----------



## paphreek (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll be going with the Orchid Society of Minnesota bus.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2010)

$217 Round trip. I might make this one. I'll PM you guys and let you know.


----------



## paphreek (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll try to run a better thread this time. Hopefully the WiFi on the bus will be working this year!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey Ross, I might even leave my cave and come out for this one. The weekend of Sept 24 - 26 is the weekend after the Milwaukee WOS orchid show at the Domes (where I will have a sales table) so hopefully I will have bench space open for a few new plants by then. 

Rose, keep in touch, we could ride together for the trek. You're only 15 miles from me. Email or call a few days before. 


The WOS show at the Mitchel Domes, Milwaukee is Sept 18 & 19, it is a nice show, check it out here 
http://www.wisconsinorchidsociety.com/htm/orchidshow.html


----------



## paphreek (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd love to see you guys. (Jim, Rose, Leo, and anyone else that is attending) We're at Orchid Garden Center (formerly Ackers) at around 1:00 PM Friday, Windsong late afternoon Friday, Natt's on Saturday morning, Oak Hill on Saturday afternoon, and Hausermanns on Sunday morning.


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 11, 2010)

Looking forward to the Minnesota OS bus on Sunday morning! It would be also great if you could make it Eric, along with any other ST'ers that happen to be in the Chicago area. We'll have a limited number of the newer Phrag species seedlings, and a couple flasks of Paph. Doll's Kobold (charlesworthii `Fox Valley' HCC/AOS x henryanum)for those of you into the new, smaller growing and brightly colored Paph. hybrids. 

P.S. For those of you who may not know, we are located in the same greenhouses as Orchids By Hausermann, and will be open Fri., Sat. and Sunday from 9am 'till closing. 

Thanks,


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 13, 2010)

Forgot to mention that Ecuagenera will once again be Hausermann's "guest-grower" at this year's Chicagoland Orchid Fest. I'm sure they'll have a few Phrags as well as a great collection of native Ecuadorian orchid species - especially the cool growers. 

Thanks,


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 27, 2010)

As an update, I have to report that this year's Chicagoland Orchid Festival was the best yet. We had bus-loads of new attendies from places like Fort Wayne, Minneapolis, Springfield, St. Louis, and even had a Fox Valley customer fly in from Miami just for the weekend! There were also several orchid societies that hadn't attended before, and promised they'd be back next year. Our own Batavia Orchid Society was also well represented (Thanks to fellow ST'er JimB !) Also had a chance to visit with ST'ers Ross (Paphreek) and GaryB from Minnesota who were able to acquire a few choice items. 

Thanks also to NYEric, who was here in spirit, if not in the flesh, and ordered a few nice things on Friday before it got crazy. Hope you can make it next year, Eric. It was great talk to folks who were as addictred as we are to slipper orchids, and hope we can get a few more ST'ers together for next year's celebration. Thanks to all who participated, I really appreciate it!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2010)

Heh he, early bird gets the Phrag!


----------



## cliokchi (Sep 27, 2010)

*chicagoland festival*

hi guys,

any pictures for the addicted people that couldn't be there ?
happy orchid growing from Northern Thailand
cliokchi :wink::wink:


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry - No pix from my end, things were pretty busy for most of the three days; maybe JimB or Paphreek took some? Nick (Tibeticum) also had a camera, but he hasn't logged on here for quite a while. Goldenrose also has taken photos in the past, but I don't think she made it to Fox Valley this year.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 28, 2010)

Work kinda messed up my festival plans this year. I was in the general vicinty on Tues & popped it at Hausermann's/FoxValley around 11:30am, sorry I missed you Tom. Sat morning I was able to get out to Oak Hill Gardens, they had 5-6 guest vendors. Sorry didn't take any pics at the GHs.
This is what 'grabbed' me this year -
Hausermann's had Dendrochilum magnum in bloom, I've been resisting, but no more! Then I found a cute, little 2"pot, 3 growths, 2 in bud of spicerianum for $8! I'm also taking a chance on 'Incredible' x charlesworthii, it was a nice 5/6gr. plant with 2 buds for $20. IOS show is the 2nd weekend of Oct., I have lots spiking but keeping my fingers crossed that things will pop in less than 2 weeks! .... or I'm gonna have one very small exhibit! 
Oak Hill Gardens had some $9.99 mounted specials - I got Rrm. Orchidom Orange Delight, a husky 3gr. tolumnia type & a nice multi gr. Catt. amethystogolossom. 
Andy's was a guest vendor, I got a large established Lockhartia oerstedii & a Trichocerus parviflorus. The latter was an interesting plant out of bloom & the blooms mimic flies.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 28, 2010)

tomkalina said:


> ...attendies from places like Fort Wayne...




yippee!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2010)

Good stuff Rose, how many growths on the dendrochilum?


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 28, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Good stuff Rose, how many growths on the dendrochilum?


7/8 with 2 flower spikes, I just love the fragrance! :smitten: I have 1 flower left on my Cyc. Jean Mournier, the combo of scents has been lovely! :drool:


----------



## etex (Sep 28, 2010)

Great shopping,Rose!! The Dendrochilum is fabulous!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2010)

Now that I'm growing them I want a big magnum or cobbianum!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 28, 2010)

Good purchases, Rose!


----------



## paphreek (Sep 29, 2010)

Julie and I attended the event and had a great time. We bought many different kinds of orchids, including thing we wouldn't normally buy including Cattleyas and Vandas. We bought lots of mounted plants and Julie bought as many Bulbophyllums as I bought Paphs. I had a great time talking with Tom Kalina, and picked up one of the Lippewunders and a flask that he had for sale. Unfortunately, I didn't take pictures. I was thinking about running a thread, again, but our bus with WiFi broke down two hours into the trip and the replacement was an older model. They did a wonderful job keeping us going on our trip. Our bus company contacted another company in Madison, who sent out a bus and driver. We were back on the road in less than three hours and didn't miss a single stop on our trip, although Winsong had to be rescheduled from Friday afternoon until Sunday afternoon.


----------

